# using GET to test apache connection



## zola (Feb 8, 2011)

when I use `telnet localhost 80` to test apache connection it works, However when using the 

`GET / HTTP/1.0` command I get a 
	
	



```
command not found
```
 message, I used the rehash command and still nothing.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 8, 2011)

Not sure how you did this, and rehash has nothing to do with it ..


```
telnet localhost 80 [FILE][enter][/FILE]
GET / HTTP/1.0 [FILE][enter][/FILE] [FILE][enter][/FILE]
```

or


```
telnet localhost 80 [FILE][enter][/FILE]
HEAD / HTTP/1.0 [FILE][enter][/FILE] [FILE][enter][/FILE]
```

That's how it works.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm guessing the telnet fails to connect and the GET ends up on the command line.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 9, 2011)

Not sure if this is easy to miss 


```
Trying 127.0.0.1...
telnet: connect to address 127.0.0.1: Connection refused
telnet: Unable to connect to remote host
```


----------



## Pushrod (Feb 9, 2011)

sockstat -l would be a simple way to see if Apache is even listening.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 9, 2011)

[cmd=]sockstat -l4p80[/cmd]


----------

